# Would you say NO, to family or close friends?



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Fairly new to prepping. Hubby & I are beginning to realize that we are the only people, we personally know, that are prepping. In a case like that, would you turn away family or friends, that would try & benefit from you prepping & them not being prepared?


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

now is the time to teach them, lest they end up on your doorstep totally unprepared, with only your stores, food and water to sustain you all. The question you should be asking yourself is: Would you be turning them away? Welcome to the forum!

punch


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

As cold and heartless as it may sound . . . The ONLY people that matter immediately is my wife and my daughter!! I am more than willing to help friends and family but it will be on them to find the way to me because I WILL NOT leave my wife and daughter for any extended period for any reason until there is no choice! (I should add my daughter is only 9 weeks old but my wife is a WICKED good shot with a rifle and her Charter arms pink lady 38) I dont even like leaving them for work!

I have desperately tried to convince many of my family into prepping at least with knowledge just anything to make them possibly more prepared for anything really? And unfortunately 95% refuse to believe reason for anything of the sort. . . (We dont have wicked natural disasters in Colorado is the general response) And although I have argued and explained the possibility of any kind of bad situation happening even teotwaki or however thats spelled. None want to believe I mainly get the crack pot look/comment . . . So I drew up maps and routes for all the family from my brother & sister to aunts uncles etc etc and I gave them all their maps to get to my BOL's if they can get there than we can work together and go from there! But since they refuse to believe its up to them to get that far!!



Luckily my uncle and a couple others are preppers and as my uncle said "You can talk till you are blue in the face man, but if they dont want to hear it than they wont do anything but listen! Other than that just imagine they dont care!"

My mom for instance is to afraid to confront the possibility but still buys food likes she has 3 growing bottomless pits for kids in the house! And her husband is Ex Army ranger so im sure they can make it to me!


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

AlaskanFamily said:


> Fairly new to prepping. Hubby & I are beginning to realize that we are the only people, we personally know, that are prepping. In a case like that, would you turn away family or friends, that would try & benefit from you prepping & them not being prepared?


for me it depends what they have to offer......

but its for you to decide


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a buddy near DeToilet who has fish tins of ammo and the machines to run it. He's not much into prepping but he can run a gun.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Family is hard to turn away but I have told all of my siblings that they better prep for themselves because anyone comming to my house will be target practice. My children and grandchildren will be here and the rest are on their own. I try to prep for all who will be here and they will bring what they can. You can talk to them a bit about it if they choose not to then it is their choice. After that don't talk about it no more. The more they know the more there is for them to tell others, and then they tell others. Keep it to yourself especially what you have.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

All of my family is spread out, so I don't really have to worry about them dropping in on my in an SHTF scenario.

Two of my neighbors and I have a rally point set, so sharing resources with them is assumed. It works out, because we have one LEO (SWAT Sniper), me (the planner & mechanic), and a contractor who is good with tools and can build / fix anything.

outside of that group, it would be decision time. Those who have shown themselves to be community minded and are willing to be team players would have a spot if one is available...

My wife's Uncle informs my thoughts here: Every year he puts out a garden significantly larger than what is required to tend to his family. He works hard, and puts a lot of effort into the garden planning from the outset to give food to those in the community that are in need. This to me is the best kind of prepping.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

My husband and I have mentioned 'prepping' in general to many of our family members basically to get a feel of their stance on the issue. A few have commented favorably yet NONE believe that a situation warranting this behavior will arise...a handful actually think the idea of prepping is down right crazy. This was enough for us to know that when faced with the SHTF situation that they wouldnt be prepared even within their own minds to contribute to such a set up as a BOL or even a self sustaining property with gardens and other necessary labor required obstacles. We do plan on supplying housing and food to his parents due to their age and health condition however at the moment they are reluctant to commit to the move with us. As for the rest of the family....sorry..they are on their own and will be turned away when SHTF. Those people, not just family, who choose not only to refuse to prepare for their own survival but to essentially mock those that have the insight and intelligence to do so, in my opinion will be grasping for straws so to speak for anyone that is willing to give a hand out. Similar to what many in this country do now....wanting something for nothing....wanting money without work. If you are willing to bust ass in your prepping efforts only to whittle it down with those that thought you were 'out of your mind' before SHTF then I say more power to you. Each situation is different....Do what you feel is right for you.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i would have to turn away. i dont have enough for others. unless they showed up with skills and supplies, id have to turn them away. but i wont be bugging in. theres only so much you can do for people who wont do for themselves. these are the same eople who wont do for the group.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If they refuse to prep for themselves then they are part of the problem and will only bring you and yours down to their level, but the call is yours to make, I've already made my decision!


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a fairly simple attitude to family and prepping and this applies to ALL my family and friends.


If you wont prep I have a crossbow and you WILL die. I pick who I consider family.


This may seem harsh but if SHTF this country is too crowded to have any other attitude.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In the right circumstances I'll take in some family and friends. The land in which I will 
live needs more then two people (my wife and I) to secure and grow on. However if they
really aren't prepared to work, defend, and contribute then no.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I plan for my daughter and my son an law and my grandson. My son an law is a great deer hunter and good with traping. As far as anyone else. They would have to bring something to the table. The sad thing is there are going to be more looking for a handout, than there will be preppers. There will be a fight. No doubt about it. They need what you got. I always believe you need to watch your family and friends more than you strangers. I know that I need to watch a stranger, and I learn a long time ago to really watch family and friends.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You are either in or out . It is not a madder of turning anyone away they choose not to join in. Their call not yours.
When the gate is closed it is closed.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

With almost half of the countries citizens getting gov. aid n a large potion of them will not or chose not to work it isn't a stretch to c them looting/stealing/battering or even killing to get what they need to survive. U don't believe in prepping for "any" emergency that may happen then u deserve to either scrounge for food or, saddly, die. My kids n grandkids r my life. They don't prep though I've preached to them multiple times. They r stocking some things bit not near what is nec.. will I turn them away, hell no. I'm prepping for them. Don't have lots of $ but have enough for them to make it for 6-9mo. I'm trying for 2yrs if I have the time left. I'm an old lady Soo its for them n have seeds n instructions for gardening. I couldn't live without my family nor would I want to. I truly believe that why im still here n the rest of my family is gone. So to answer you ? Hell yes I'd take them in n anyone else who tries to take what I did without to store for them will meet with a hot meal of lead. Just saying....


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

AlaskanFamily said:


> Fairly new to prepping. Hubby & I are beginning to realize that we are the only people, we personally know, that are prepping. In a case like that, would you turn away family or friends, that would try & benefit from you prepping & them not being prepared?


Hell Yes! My immediate family comes first! Save 4 friends and my family only eats half as long....Same with family...My kids come first and to hell with the rest!


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have very few friends, so if any came to me for help, I would help them. Immediate family too. I know that both my few friends and family would contribute, etc.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I would help family members and their families, but my friends are all into prepping, so they shouldn't need help, but if they do, we already plan to have a swap and barter deal going on.

It also depends on the situation. If there is a contagion, this could get dicey. I have helped my mom when she is sick, and I have gotten sick in the process of being her caregiver. For her, I would still help, but now I plan to go get her early on if the situation will allow for that.

For me, family comes first. Friends have to hang on their own. It's a hard knocks world. Ant and the grasshopper....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we sacrificed time and money we didnt go on vacation do we could purchase guns and ammo or seeds and canning supplies or the nifty-iwantone- hydroponics garden set up. they got pay off now. we will get pay off later. and im not afraid to protect a perimeter. by any means neccesary. i have prepped for my kids. my son and his wife will plan to join me and well catch up later and he will join us. ill need the stron backs and military training.


----------



## ron61pa (Mar 1, 2013)

Would have to turn away. But if they could help planting or other skills would reconsider.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

My mom, and dad no, But everyone else, yep, i try to talk to them about it(friends) but they think im crazy..
So im crazy, but im not hungry. I get in trouble with momma(wife) for spending a little to much money on prep.
But i will take that one, but if you dont listen. You are on your own.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I couldn't turn my family away, besides they have a ton of skills. My parents and my brother in law and his wife haven't even discussed prepping, or consider themselves prepping unless they are doing as I am and just keeping their mouths shut. I do know that each couple are storing canned items, meds and ammo. What would you call what they are doing? lol

But no, I wouldn't turn them away, I'd just hope that we'd ban together.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

I am trying to get all friends and family that I feel are willing to start prepping. Usually the first comment that I get is "I will just come to your place"........To which I respond.....Anyone that does not show up fully supplied will be in my crosshairs. I Then ask them to think about how much food it would take for them to survive a year without a grocery store.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't forget there is strength in numbers. Sometimes saying yes to someone gets you an extra watchman at night or someone that can cook if you can't. Look for complimentary skills. There will be much work and as long as they pull their weight, "yes" can be a good thing.


----------



## zombiehntr (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife and I have already had practice drills and prepping plans with nearby relatives and one family I work with.
However, I haven't discussed anything with my two neighbors.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Their is a movie out named the divide, released in theaters in the United States on January 13, 2012. 

This movie (IMO) accurately represents what human reaction that will take place in a situation where people see that society and government has broke down, and a sence of hopelessness sets in.

God bless those of you on this forum, who believe you will be able to control some minor utopian society, the selected participants, will respect (your) rule of athority, because you have a stock pile of canned goods, and have handed out a cheap rifle with a box of amunition, designating them as the night watch men, helping others, and pick through the masses, to select people who can plant flowers, pick crops, breed your woman, and start over.

Your foolish humanity will be your undoing.

Watch this movie and consider, what you are getting your self into, when inviting variables into your safe area, bug out, bunker, homestead, inner circle, what ever you consider it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

My family doesn't for the most part acknowledge the situation of the world to be that bad. I've stopped talking to them about it. In turn though their still family. I'll help them if I can, but I don't have a spread myself and my BOL's are with friends who do acknowledge the situation and are closer than most of my family in more ways than one. I plan to bugout if it really gets bad, but I don't consider bad anything but a total breakdown of society as we know for whatever reason. There is some of my family close enough in distance to possibly hookup, but not next door or next town so with communication and transportation gone it's questionable. They've done lots for me though over the years, so I'll go look for them if I can, but I've prepared myself for the aspect they've be a loss already as they are by choice in part right now.


:|


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> My family doesn't for the most part acknowledge the situation of the world to be that bad. I've stopped talking to them about it. In turn though their still family. I'll help them if I can, but I don't have a spread myself and my BOL's are with friends who do acknowledge the situation and are closer than most of my family in more ways than one. I plan to bugout if it really gets bad, but I don't consider bad anything but a total breakdown of society as we know for whatever reason. There is some of my family close enough in distance to possibly hookup, but not next door or next town so with communication and transportation gone it's questionable. They've done lots for me though over the years, so I'll go look for them if I can, but I've prepared myself for the aspect they've be a loss already as they are by choice in part right now.
> 
> :|


Fuzzee your Avatar cracks me up man! lol


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Chose your friends wisely! My family is on the other side of the country..so not much to consider there.If SHTF..I wish them good luck and Godspeed.My friends here? I trust them,and they understand my outlook.I'm the guy with the "Plan"..they be welcome,since most have a decent set of skills and I already trust them.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a sister that tends to use others. I would leave her out. Other family members would probably be welcomed. A very few friends would be locked as well.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

punch said:


> Fuzzee your Avatar cracks me up man! lol


It cracks me up too and I thought it was fitting. :mrgreen: I don't think that helmet will stop much lead, but it probably tastes better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This came up during the week. It started off as just a phone call with my sister. She has not been one to get concerned about issues like prepping. She works in the medical field and has some very useful skills.
She maybe my sister but we lived totally different type of life styles. What started off as a joke she said she had come to believe I may be right about STHF someday. She had armed her self and was waking up to what was going on. Then the subject came up about coming here . It was was simple , you earn your way in. The skills she brings are of high value, but before we even consider that she must show that she is ready to be a contributor and not a taker. She has a shot at a place here but she will earn it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When my wife and I started prepping, "refugees" coming to our door would be one of the things we would have to contend with. I'm sure there would also be looters looking for whatever they could take. Because we would find it hard to turn away a mother with children, probably a neighbor, we have added extra to our supplies. In an actually SHTF event, I hope I would do the right thing. Whatever that might be.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I am probably in a different circumstance than most, my father is receptive to prepping but basically thinks I'm off my rocker, my brother is a democrat which says it all, my sister has Parkinson's and lives with a free-loader boyfriend on her disability insurance.

That being said they are ALL welcome to my BOL, I know them, and they are family.

Cannot think of any tighter bond than family, except for the sister (freeloader boyfriend of 8 years will be a challenge) they bring good skills and my brother and father bring massive firepower and marksmanship skills. I also have my 5 children invited and they are no slouches (1 combat medic, 1 army vet Afghanistan, 1 liberal son not worth his weight, 2 other daughters both with full time jobs very close.

The point is I trust them, can't get any better than that


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

cannon fodder


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I would be very happy to have my brothers and their families join me. Both are excellent shots with one brother a former sniper and the other a mechanical/electrical whiz and engineer., Any sustained event will require multiple people to pull security 24/7, cook, clean, and all of the other chores of daily living that are now so easy with modern conveniences. My close friends are all competent outdoorsmen with various skills that would be a welcome addition as well.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Go2, you are indeed a lucky man. I am not so fortunate. I have been trying to find people who understand and have had a difficult time to say the least, not to mention the ridicule.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Go2, you are indeed a lucky man. I am not so fortunate. I have been trying to find people who understand and have had a difficult time to say the least, not to mention the ridicule.


I do n't mean to sound like a mean person but Chicago suburb you need a BUG OUT Plan that starts with get the heck as far away as you can


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have eight brothers and three sisters. One brother is already living with me off and on - helping me finish my two "garages". He has usable skills but he will not be staying with me if the SHTF. He will head up to the secondary BOL and live off the land. (he would be there now but he is working with me) I have my oldest sister, whom I love dearly - we have always had a "special" connection but she will stay where she is and take what comes. My yongest sister knows how to work hard and she only lives about 100 miles from me. She and her husband might show up at my door and they would be welcome. The rest of my family is too far away and I could not live in close quarters with them anyway. I love them all but I could never live with them. Locally I have my son, daughter and their families and they will be welcome though my daughter and I have some discussions on religion we can let it go and still enjoy each other's company. Her husband will let someone else take charge but he has a medical degree and practices in a VA clinic. My son works at a local agro co-op, has his certs for computer tech and his wife works as an administative aid at a local cannery. Their son is grown and has a girlfriend in a serious relationship - probably will get married. I haven't talked to any of them about prepping but my son knows that I keep a "good store of foods" and we talk about some serious senerios occassionally. We get together once a month for "family day" and have a big feed and talk about all kinds of things. One of these days I will bring it up in a non-threatening way and get them to start storing at least food and water.
I would like to get to know some of my neighbors a bit better and find more people who share an interest in being prepared for emergencies but I'm good with the progress we are making in our new home.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I do n't mean to sound like a mean person but Chicago suburb you need a BUG OUT Plan that starts with get the heck as far away as you can


Have the plan if necessary. But I still feel in numbers, there is safety. I'd love to have a dozen families to form a commune, but. Right now I have my neighbor who is like a brother, and my niece's husband (niece, a teacher is basically a non-believer) who has been prepping for last couple of years, and has a fair amount of equipment but would need my food. If SHTF event happened right now.


----------

